# Fridge on gas - Help please



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

My M/H has a Thetford C11 large 3 way fridge. The problem is as follows.
Works fine on 12v and 240v fine. On gas the unit ignites and work ok, BUT most nights wake up to find the red light flashing as it has switched off. This ONLY happens at night ( or seems to).
My theory behind this is that due to the size of fridge 149 lts, at night the outside temperature cools down sufficiently for the internal temperature of the fridge to reach the desired cooling and switch itself off, BUT is does not relight. Switching the fridge off then back on it ignites.
Yesterday took of the bottom inspection vent grill and accessed the burner unit. I noticed when switching off then switching back on the spark probe was very close to the burner clicking about 20 times before ignition. Bending this up it now ignites after 2 clicks.
Again last night it switched off with the red light flashing, but now ignites almost immediately upon switching back on.

Any suggestions please, i possibly think it is a faulty thermo coupler that prevents reignition. I need to sort this asap before hols. Your help and advice sought please.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Are you using Butane and could the bottle be freezing after a few hours?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Flame failure sensor too far from flame?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds like a gas pressure problem to me. Are you using Gaslow? Is the regulator ok? What about the flexible pipes - are they squishy ish?

Have you tried using a different bottle?

Just thoughts.....


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for your thought. Here are the answers to your comments. I use autogas as both bottles are Gaslow refillable c/w stainless hoses. Only the fridge is effected, all other gas appliances work correctly , so does the fridge during the day. There is no freezing on the bottles.
The regulator is working correctly as the fridge is the onlyt device malfunctioning periodically.
As for the flame failure sensor, the only device located near/in the flame is the igniter, not sure on the thetford if this doubles up as the sensor. There are wires running to a relay cut out valve mounted inline on the gas inlet pipe.


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

just one further note. It is Type C11 Model N145ADL. The user manual is neither use or ornament.


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

I cant believe i have found this posting from a while ago. I have contacted the author if he got it resolved but pehaps someone out there remembers it.

Same problem exactly, same motorhome model!!! perhaps mine is his!!! 

Hi Guys

I have an Autotrail chieftain with a Thetford N150 fridge freezer. It works well on electric , battery and during the day on gas.

However during the night usually between 1:00am and 4:00 it goes out and will not reignite. it can be set on manual or automatic operation it will not fire up.

I had it it at a dealer for it's habitation check and they reported that it works OK to which I replied '' I told you it only happens on a night''

I know it sound stupid but have any of you guys any ideas. I have tried contacting Thetford by phone (it's always busy) and I have sent an e-mail (still waiting for reply).


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry any body else got any ideas coz Thetford are Useless and have no idea, the last person with the same problem has not resolved it.


----------

